# Killington 11/30/14



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2014)

Heading up there tomorrow with Savemeasammy.  We've got 3 total in our group, so it would be nice to find a 4th so we don't have to hunt down and threaten a stranger to split one of our twofer coupons with.

MMW was going to join us, but he wussed out on the ski off challenge.


Should be rolling in just before 9 tomorrow AM.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 29, 2014)

"Threaten" people...  Hmmm...  I think I know why it takes you a while to find someone to split twofers with 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2014)

Just an adjustment to last weeks friendly offerings that took 20 minutes.  :lol:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 30, 2014)

We are down to 2...  My neighbor pulled a MMW on us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 30, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> We are down to 2...  My neighbor pulled a MMW on us!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK, I'm curious, what does MMW stand for?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 30, 2014)

Mad Mad World? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2014)

Correct.  As much as I'd love to make some turns with Medesci, Martin & Wood,  it is indeed Mad Mad World


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 1, 2014)

How about B-Rad? Skiing seems anti Hip Hop though.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicospiniello (Dec 5, 2014)

Ho was Killington in early season>


----------

